# Schneider's dwarf caiman



## rip18 (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a chance to take a Schneider's dwarf caiman for a photoshoot today.  He was a cool little critter - but had teeth like needles & jaw muscles like a Singer sewing machine!  I've got a few new holes in my hand!  But he was very photogenic in the little swamp scene we constructed.

Nikon D3, Lester A. Dine 105 mm, f/8, 1/100th second, ISO 250, flash on flash bracket @ - 2 1/3, tripod, diffusion panel between caiman & the sun with a gold reflector bouncing warm light back onto him.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 10, 2010)

Little Critter thought he was pretty cool too!  It was tough to convince her that he was a caiman rather than an alligator, but once we got past that, she was pretty much in agreement.  "He soooo cuuuuute!"  But she disagreed when we called him little; she said, "He not little.  He tiny!"

We did use a very narrow strip of electrical tape on the animated sewing machine before we let her hold it...

Nikon D3, Nikkor 28-85 @ 85 mm, f/29, 1/60th second, ISO 320, handheld, full frame, flash on flash bracket @ - 2 1/3.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 10, 2010)

National Geographic quality!!!!!! Very nice!


----------



## leo (Apr 11, 2010)

fantastic shot rip, and the 2'nd one is so precious .... i can barily see the electrical tape .. great idea


----------



## Smokey (Apr 11, 2010)

More awesome images from you.
Little Critter and the caiman is a keeper for sure.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 11, 2010)

Man Rip you get to play with the neatest critters (well except for the rattlesnakes).  Great shots.  First awesome of the caiman and the second for little critters memory book.  She is gonna be able to teach biology classes when she gets to school.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Apr 11, 2010)

That is awesome! My daughter argued w/ me that it was a crocodile.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## cornpile (Apr 14, 2010)

Those are neat shots.


----------



## quinn (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool photos.


----------

